# UV transmissive polycarbonate



## pepsiandjac (Mar 7, 2013)

does anyone know if uv rays can get through polycarbonate,i was looking for something to add to my outdoor enclosure and found a tunnel made out of 3mm thick polycarbonate that lets in the uv rays


----------



## jaizei (Mar 7, 2013)

If the material says that it does, then you can either take their word or test it yourself. Such products do exist, so it is possible.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Mar 7, 2013)

jaizei said:


> If the material says that it does, then you can either take their word or test it yourself. Such products do exist, so it is possible.


Thanks for the reply,i've wasted so much money over the years buying things that are not what they seem,i've just placed an order,i'll let you know if it works


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just FYI- just because UVA can penetrate, does not mean that UVB can. From what I can find for my own research, it is pretty tough to find plastic that allows a decent amount of UVB through.

If you found some, please share the link!


----------



## jaizei (Mar 8, 2013)

http://www.spartech.com/polycast/solacryl.html


----------



## pepsiandjac (Mar 8, 2013)

Madkins007 said:


> Just FYI- just because UVA can penetrate, does not mean that UVB can. From what I can find for my own research, it is pretty tough to find plastic that allows a decent amount of UVB through.
> 
> If you found some, please share the link!



this is the tunnel i bought http://www.poshcloche.co.uk/AcryliCloche-Large-Tortoise-Shelter-UV-sun-tunnel


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 10, 2013)

Did you notice this comment about the Sun Tunnel- 
"Important- Place your AcryliClocheÂ® Tortoise Shelter outside with PLENTY of room at each end for your Tortoise to get out. Never block the ends or leave your Tortoise under AcryliClocheÂ® Tortoise Shelter.

*Acrylic and UV rays. While acrylic has excellent optical clarity it does not allow for the transmission of UV rays*." (emphasis mine)
http://www.poshcloche.co.uk/epages/...ps/es118470_shop/Categories/Tortoise_shelters, down at the bottom.

As far as I can tell, this does not really allow UV transmission, even though it mentions the importance of UV elsewhere.

Jaizei- I have found that link before (as well as a few others), but when I have contacted them, they did not sell to folk like me, and the people they DID sell to did not sell to folk like me.  Anyone have a link to a retailer?


----------



## jaizei (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll see if I can get a quote from a supplier I've used in the past.


----------



## jaizei (Mar 11, 2013)

Madkins007 said:


> Jaizei- I have found that link before (as well as a few others), but when I have contacted them, they did not sell to folk like me, and the people they DID sell to did not sell to folk like me.  Anyone have a link to a retailer?




I asked about the following products: Plexiglas G-UVT, SOLACRYL SUVT, ACRYLITE OP-4. I was told that since it is designed for the tanning bed industry the standard sheet size is 63" x 88", which costs $422 plus freight. If I order in the next hour or so (before noon), I could have it tomorrow, no later than Wednesday.

If buying more than 1 sheet you could probably beat them down a little on price, and if you were willing to wait you might be able to have them order it with their next stocking order to avoid paying freight. Since I was interested for informative/availability reasons rather than as a serious prospective customer, I did not want to waste their time with a ton of hypotheticals. But negotiating prices/avoiding freight charges as I described are common when dealing with any supplier.

I would suggest searching for a plastics supplier in your area that sells products by one of the manufacturers that make these products. They should have the necessary contacts with the manufacturer (or the manufacturers' wholesalers) to get you what you need.




Forgot to include, the above price is in reference to a thickness of 3/16" (.187").


----------

